# related to pr



## manavverma92 (Apr 14, 2020)

hello everyone well my question is i have done b tech in eletronic and communciation engg. in 2016 i have 2 year experience in managment field so can is am i eligible for australia pr or canada pr and can you tell me is experience is mandatory in field in which you have done btech. ? :focus:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You managed to find this website but couldn't find the GoC website to check to see if you were eligible?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

My best advice to you: work very very hard on your English, as you will have to improve that if you want to be succesfull in an English speaking country.

I'm afraid that, for Canada, you would fail the mandatory language requirement.

For Canada: https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/immigrate-canada.html


----------



## manavverma92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Some one told me that in Canada mostly punjabi language is used so you just have to clear ielts exam rest you will be get a good environment soo can you answer my question if I improve my English .. will I apply for pr if experience in managment .??? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

manavverma92 said:


> Some one told me that in Canada mostly punjabi language is used


Who told you that?

In Canada, 'mostly' English and French are spoken.

A quick search shows that about 2% of the Canadian population are Punjabi speakers.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

manavverma92 said:


> Some one told me that in Canada mostly punjabi language is used


:confused2:

:jaw:

ROFL!

Someone is pulling your leg, I can tell you that for sure.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

manavverma92 said:


> Some one told me that in Canada mostly punjabi language is used



That is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard. Why would Punjabi mostly be used in a country in which the official languages are English and French? And if Punjabi was mostly used why would they make you take an English test? 

Just stop and think about it for a minute - why would Punjabi be the language most used in Canada? Whoever told you that is an idiot, and I cannot fathom why you would believe them. As mentioned above, a quick search turns up the details of the extent of Punjabi use in Canada so why wouldn't you search out that information rather than listening to what some random person told you?

You also need to listen to the advice given here and improve your English. I teach English as a second language and your English skills are nowhere near good enough to pass the required test.


----------

